# New To Goose Hunting



## RollerHowler (Feb 15, 2005)

I have been bitten by the goose hunting bug and need some advice. How many decoys do I realistically need to start? How about flags, robo-decoys, etc..? I have purchased a SR1 from Zinks and am practicing everyday. I will mostly field hunting in north central Colorado. Any opinions or advice will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

i would say get yourself a laydown blind and 2 dozen full bodies. and you'll be good to go.

the only reason i say full bodies, they're more realistic and super easy to set up, but they do cost more.

a flag would be a good idea too. if it doesn't break the bank.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I agree with jmmshadow I think that would be an excellent way to start and that should get some honkers in your face.

_*Concealment*_ (laydown blind)
_*Realism*_ (Full Body Decoys) 
_*Movement* (Flag) _
_*Goose Talk*_ (mimic what the geese say to you)!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If money is a big issue, you could also start with some used shells with motion stakes, but, if you can do it, full bodies are the best!!! Flags are important also. Only use a robo if there are ducks in the area and use a remote to turn it off when the geese are near! Good luck and keep watching this board. Lots of good advice here!!


----------



## KOLESAR (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Roller,
I'm also from the Denver area and just back into goose hunting
last season after a few years layoff. I jumped back in pretty seriously
and allready have a decent spread. One PROBLEM is finding decent
areas to hunt not allready taken up by clubs or outfitters. I don't know
what situation your in but if you have access to some decent ground
maybe we can help each other out. Let me know .


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

2dzn fullbodies, 1-2 dzn shells, and a flag will help....and keep practising that calling.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

KOLESAR said:


> One PROBLEM is finding decent
> areas to hunt not allready taken up by clubs or outfitters.


NO WAY!! Colorado too? :eyeroll:


----------



## RollerHowler (Feb 15, 2005)

I am considering joing a club. However, there is good public land in SE Colorado. My buddy and I are also considering finding our own lease. I have neve done something like that before. If anyone on this site has suggestions about finding leases let me know. KOLESAR if you are interested in hunting/lease let me know. More decoys the better.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Before guys beat you up for contemplating a lease, I feel for your limited options in areas to hunt. I've never hunted Colorado but have driven all over the state and have seen some darn good concentrations to say the least.

Your best bet is to do what you're already doing, hook up with others with the same intentions. It'll cut your costs way down on gear...including gas and lodging to and from.

Get a blind, mud it up and be ready to spend a lot of time brushing it up with vegatation. Also get a flag, more important in using it properly than a call if you're a beginner. And like others have stated, if you're in it for the long haul, save yourself from buying twice and get some good full bodies. They'll always be reliable.

And if plan to hunt well down the road, make sure you have a good woman who understands the obsession.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> And if plan to hunt well down the road, make sure you have a good woman who understands the obsession.


That one burned me, thought I had the good woman, but no understanding of the obsession. #@$%#$% woman


----------



## RollerHowler (Feb 15, 2005)

My wife has an obsession for horses and I have an obsession for hunting and fishing. They offset each other. The credit card companies love us.


----------



## KOLESAR (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Roller,
I might be interested in talking with you about a lease. But remember you allways need to have additonal options open. The birds won't allways follow the same patterns all season and you sometimes need to adapt. If you want e-mail me at [email protected] and we can discuss details and not tie up the forum here.
KOLESAR


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

i would say get a meat grinder call from foiles and a finisher blind from avery and 2 dozen avery shells with the motion steaks and 3 dozen full bodys either big foot or avery < yeah


----------



## goosehunter09 (Jan 30, 2005)

if you don't have enough money to get fullbodies than you could get 2 dozen silhoutes they seem to work pretty well

if you don't have much money for a blind than in the fall alot of times farmers will have the corn cut into strips and you can set the decoys outside of the corn and sit in the first or second row of corn

in my opion this is the easiest way to hunt geese


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

KOLESAR said:


> Hey Roller,
> I'm also from the Denver area and just back into goose hunting
> last season after a few years layoff. I jumped back in pretty seriously
> and allready have a decent spread. One PROBLEM is finding decent
> ...


Maybe all that CO hunting pressure is what sent that 31 year old banded bird over to Maryland. I still can't believe it was banded 1/5/74 in CO.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

31 year old goose......I bet he's seen many spreads in his life....but if I were a goose that old, I think I would want to die!!! :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

ok, no one said anything about the lease thing, so i think i will. dont lease land, it isnt worth it, not for goose hunting at least. geese are all over the place, you lease out a pond thats loaded with geese and it was probably the roost, you'll get a good shoot and it will be over. if you lease a field thats loaded with geese they will only be there when they want to, if at all. they wont work around your scedual. and also, your going to spend a lot of time sitting upright in your blind watching flock after flock land in the field next to you that you could probably hunt if you went and asked, but you dont want to leave the field your in because your paying for it. my advice, get out on the roads and find the birds, figure out where they are feeding, try to get on that field. any guy on this site that kills geese is going to tell you that same thing. i guess i dont know your area at all but my guess is that if you look long enough your going to find a few good spots that wont cost you a penny. good luck


----------



## elkhntr (Mar 1, 2005)

having just moved to ND I'm new to this snow goose hunting business and was wondering what tips people have for hunting over decoys if I don't have a lay down blind?


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

you gotta have some sort of cover for yourself if you're hunting in a field.


----------

